# computer parts list are they compatible



## decker200 (Feb 5, 2009)

im building my self a gaming computer for that first time and all these parts i found on new egg now my question is, are the parts compatible and due i need anything else? see below for the parts

Motherboard - Intel BOXDX48BT2 LGA 775 Intel X48 ATX Intel Motherboard 249.99
•	Case - XCLIO A380BK Fully Black SECC 1.0mm thickness ATX Full Tower Computer Case 99.99
•	Power - XCLIO GREATPOWER X14S4P4 600W ATX12V SLI Certified CrossFire Ready Modular Active PFC Power Supply 109.99
•	CPU - Intel Core 2 Duo E8600 Wolfdale 3.33GHz 6MB L2 Cache LGA 775 65W Dual-Core Processor 269.99
•	Memory - OCZ Gold 2GB (2 x 1GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600 (PC3 12800) Dual Channel Kit Desktop Memory 135.99
•	Hard Drive - Western Digital Caviar SE16 WD5000AAKS 500GB 7200 RPM 16MB Cache SATA 3.0Gb/s Hard Drive 64.99
•	Drives - SAMSUNG Black 22X DVD+R 8X DVD+RW 16X DVD+R DL 22X DVD-R 6X DVD-RW 12X DVD-RAM 16X DVD-ROM 48X CD-R 32X CD-RW 48X CD-ROM 2MB Cache SATA 22X DVD±R DVD Burner with LightScribe x2 25.99
•	Video - POWERCOLOR AX3850 512MD3 Radeon HD 3850 512MB 256-bit GDDR3 PCI Express 2.0 x16 HDCP Ready CrossFire Supported Video Card 82.99


thank you decker200


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

You have somewhat of a strange mix match 

you have a very expensive (over priced mobo IMHO) with that intel X48 board

overpriced DDR3 memory and only two gigs at that ?????

this spec begins with all the smells of race car and then grabs an outdated (albeit good pertformer during its time) video card

DDR2 memory is faster than DDR3 .................... DDR3 memory and boards are offering nothing to the gamer right now other than inflated prices !

The Xclio psu has a very questionable reputation ........ they make some good power supplies and they make alot of trash .......for the money there are manuf's which only make good units !

Here is what I would advise you look at ........


Gigabyte GA-EP45-DQ6

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820145214 >>>> more ram for less money and just as fast!

Video card = ATI 4870 or 280 GTX ....................the 295GTX is too over priced to consider

power supply = Corsair 750-TX or better yet PC Power & Cooling 860 watt

CPU cooler = zalman 9700


this rig will game like a raped ape................ and overclocks to 4.4 ghz with ease ...........


----------



## decker200 (Feb 5, 2009)

very cool thank you i apperiate it


----------

